# Largest cichlid for a 40 gallon



## Doc6DK (Feb 8, 2012)

It is a 40 gallon breeder and I'm interested in particularly the texas cichlid at the moment. I'm also interested in a red terror, red devil, and earth eater. I have some bloodfin tetra for dithers and quite a few danios, planning on getting some nice swordtails also.

Will any of these guy work? What is the maximum size cichlid for a 40 gallon breed? What would you guys suggest?

Also would a pair or two of convicts be alright, they currently like in the tank but are being moved. They have there territories but they just chase each other and rarely nip and I have never witnessed a fight.

Just would prefer American species, CA/SA or even some odd ones that don't get too large. I'll measure my dimensions in a bit the tank is really wide and decently tall.
Preferably aggressive enough to hold his own in a convict breeder tank.

edit: by the way I'm just looking for one larger cichlid that can hold its own. I'm thinking 8 inches is the largest for this tank but believe a 10" fish would be able to move a round pretty easily because its wide wide tank,, suggestions would be great.
'


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I assume most will come on and say none of the above. Which I will agree, but you could put a Blue Acara in there along with Firemouths if you wanted a CA tank. I am going to be putting Sajica's in mine (T Bar Cichlid) along with some Rainbow Cichlids.

Good luck

Art


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*Question:* What is the largest cichlid for a 40 gallon tank?

*Answer:* As small a cichlid as you can possibly find.

Seriously go lock yourself in the toilet. No, not the bathroom, I said the toilet. Close the door too. Now imagine living your life in there. That's what it's going to be like for an 8 inch cichlid in a 40 gallon breeder. (I'm going to guess your tank is a 40 gallon breeder 36"x18"x16" because you said "it's really wide") Won't be long before your cichlis will be banging it's head against a glass wall figuratively, and possibly literally. And it won't be trying to get out, that'll be it saying, "kill me, kill me now and put me out of my misery".

Now you put a dwarf acara in there, and it's going to have plenty of room to roam around, even if you put just a few clay pots and plastic tubes in there as decorations, it's going to be far happier than a larger fish.

As for your dithers, they'll just become a snack for any larger fish.


----------



## Laintim (Feb 29, 2012)

DeadFishFloating said:


> *Question:* What is the largest cichlid for a 40 gallon tank?
> 
> *Answer:* As small a cichlid as you can possibly find.
> 
> ...


am curious about your name, is there a story or something?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Laintim said:


> am curious about your name, is there a story or something?


No.

I like your Avatar by the way. :wink:


----------

